# 3rd Annual Lake Effect Traveling Decoy!



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Email sent!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, it was a slow weekend for me/us. I hunted with Neal on Saturday but didn't shoot anything. Sunday I had the opportunity to hunt with my kids and we had a great time on the marsh. I shot 1 drake wood duck and my GWP made his first retrieve on a duck. We used the nice weather to take pics and shoot some video and captured video of a first retrieve. Great memories for everyone.

P.S. Hail call to Ryan - I need the address information so I can send Neal on his way today. Email was sent but haven't received a response yet.

Neal on the water









Chance scanning the sky for birds. 










A couple of happy kids after the hunt.









The Pizza Party. Neal loves Pizza, and when I asked my kids whats for dinner, they bothed looked at Neal and said we could have teal for dinner. :lol:









Signing the Decoy


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome Pictures!!
Looks like a good time nonetheless!

Sorry for the delay in my email, dang technology!

I sent the address to you!

Ryan


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

BigR said:


> Awesome Pictures!!
> Looks like a good time nonetheless!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in my email, dang technology!
> ...



Thanks Ryan, I received the email and sent you tracking information. Good luck on the opener. Rich


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

BucknDuck, is that German Wirehair pointer Chance from Joe on the west side of the state?


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> BucknDuck, is that German Wirehair pointer Chance from Joe on the west side of the state?


yes it is. He's been an absolute rock star finding grouse and woodcock so far this season and now he is proving himself as a solid waterfowl dog as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome job! Great to see the versatile dogs getting there time to shine, too! Awesome pic of that one, bet you were so proud on that first retrieve.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Awesome job! Great to see the versatile dogs getting there time to shine, too! Awesome pic of that one, bet you were so proud on that first retrieve.


thank you. It was a big relief to finally put him on a duck. I thought for sure he was going to throw in the towel after the rough start we had with the woodcock opener putting us on birds and missing. I think we've all seen that look from our dogs at one time or another. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Got yourself a good dog there, glad he is hunting again


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Here is Neal the Teal's travel schedule for this year.

If anyone is hunting outside of the US in the months of December, January, or February, let us know! It doesn't have to be a hunt even, it can be a fishing trip, snowmobile trip, anything you want to be creative with!

Neal arrived safe and sound to me in West Michigan this week and since the start of the "Traveling Decoys" it is my turn to have him for a weekend to myself! I will post some pics as the weekend goes on. I have one of my best friends coming from Chicago on Saturday to join me for two hunts with him and we are partnering with several other people!

Thanks for all of those who showed interest in hunting him, I apologize if you are not listed on there and wanted to be. There are just only so many days to hunt him and logistically we try to maximize the greatest number of trips afield along with the amount of people who 1. Have never hunted it OR 2. Has been a year or two since they have had a shot. Thanks for everyone's understanding and if there are any cancellations or change, I will let everyone know! If anyone has any interest in any of the dates marked open, please don't hesitate!

*Neal the Teal Travel Schedule*
***Unless otherwise noted, weekend of.*

*September*
*23  Casscityalum: U.P. Opener Hunt*

*October*
*1st  Bucknduck: Middlezone Opener Hunt*
*8th  BigR: West Michigan Woodie Hunts*
*15th - Various Local Hunts from Chapter Members/ Waste Water Opening Day Meet and Greet!*
*22nd  Phil Bernardi: West/Central Michigan Hunt*
*29th  Second Annual Lake Effect MDHA Group Hunt*
*30th  Chapter Member Dan Yost: West Side Hunt with Youths*

*November*
*5th  Eric Greenfield: West Michigan Hunt*
*12th  Jimmy Williams: Upper Mississippi Can Hunt with Big River Guide Service*
*19th  Joe Bredeweg (roadtrips): To be determined location hunt!*
*26th  Corey Dahms: Central Michigan Duck Hunt*

*December*
*3rd  Carpmaster: Bufflehead Hunt*
*10th  Duckbuster808 (Corey Sorensen): To Be Determined Duck and/or Goose Hunt*
*18th  Open*
*25th  John Hughes: Boston Seaduck/Diver Hunts*
*31st  Seaduck/Diver Hunt Continued*
*January*
*1st  Open*
*8th  Open*
*15th  Open*
*22nd  Open*
*29  Open*

*February*
*OPEN*

*February 23rd  Annual Event, Final Time to see Neal as he is auctioned on the Live Auction with a hardcover photobook!*


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, since starting the Traveling Decoy 3 years ago, this was my first time to have Neal all to myself for a weekend of hunting and boy was I excited to say the least Most years I have to work the opener, but this year I was informed I was off, so it meant the first time I've hunted a South Zone opener in a few years.

I was invited with goosemanrdk to one of his spots near Grand Rapids and the woodies were flying everywhere at daylight. It was a GREAT hunt with GREAT people and we managed to harvest several woodies and one goose! Here are some pictures from that morning



























Myself and Goosemandrk









10 woodies and 1 Goose, What a great group!









*Well Saturday after we got done hunting, myself, and goosemanrdk headed back to the West side to meet one of my best friends from college to reunite for the first time in 3 years on a duck hunt. We picked him up and headed out. We ended up with 3 greenheads and 1 hen mallard, but I forgot to bring the camera along:rant: We almost had a pile of geese too that just didn't want to come in.*

*Sunday morning a large group of us headed to our infamous Woodie Hole and there were alot of laughs, alot of missed birds, and a Great time had by all! We ended up harvesting 10 woodies there this morning and forgot to get some pictures of the group altogether...below are a couple pictures of my friend Aaron from Chicago and a few of the woodies.*



















*Well the final count for the two days were:*
*20 woodies*
*4 mallards*
*and 1 Goose*

*and a Million Laughs and Smiles*

*What a great weekend and look forward to the rest of the season!*


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to keep everyone updated....

Neal has been over here in West Michigan the last several days and MANY hunts.

Here is where Neal has been!!

10/13-Youth Hunt with some proud dad's over here
10/14-Father/Son Hunt
10/15-Woodie Hunt in West Michigan with several members
10/16-West Michigan Big Lake Hunt
10/17-Rest/Off
10/18-Opening day of the Muskegon waste water with Blazinguns, goosemanrdk, and Marc Curtis(sorry Marc don't know your screen name).

Neal was dropped in the mail yesterday and is heading for Phil Bernardi this weekend!!!

I have stolen a couple of photos off of our facebook page from the MWW 3 man goose limit of Rob, Kevin's and Marc's success'!

Everyone else who has hunted Neal, please take the time to post a picture or two or a short writeup.

Neal was at the Waste Water opening day where the Lake Effect Chapter of MDHA had a courtesy table with snacks and refreshments for all the hunters....he then ventured out where he got to see 6 geese hit the dirt!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Neal has arrived in Mason, MI. He's safe and sound.

There were alot of expletives coming from the box and some peeping about getting out. Ha! 

Unbeknownst to the boy, he's headed to MSU tonight to get an edumacation. Dumb decoy! :lol: 

I'll post a pic or two of his two-hour education but they'll be phone camera quality.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

The boy learning about Reactive Extensions in .NET at MSU during a GLUGNET presentation. :lol:

I hope to sneak him into Spartan Stadium Saturday night for the game. :evilsmile


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not seeing the pic from work, so here it is again.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool Pics! I see both of them! I'm glad to see he made it to ya!


----------



## biernl (Sep 3, 2011)

PhilBernardi said:


> The boy learning about Reactive Extensions in .NET at MSU during a GLUGNET presentation. :lol:
> 
> I hope to sneak him into Spartan Stadium Saturday night for the game. :evilsmile





This looks like the Engineering Building, EB1228 maybe? If so, I have spent a lot of time in that room!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Close, Biernl

Room 1145

I have a pic of Neal lecturing the class. He was threatened with lead shot, so he took a seat. :lol: I'll post when I get it off my phone.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr Neal has some magical powers 'cause we had a 3 man limit of geese and shot 9 ducks over him.

Neal leading the deeks into battle - well, pulling up the rear 
















Fellow MIDHA member Scott Berg and his dad helping me manage the resource








Neal, my dog Nala and our take (6 geese, 5 mallards and 4 woodies)


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Me and my lab Nala








Scott hauling the load








And after a long hard-worked morning, a decoy deserves to order off the menu :lol:








What a fantastic hunt. We hope to do it all over agin tomorrow morning.


----------

